
Front Porch Going Big on Amazon Echo After Successful Pilot - Corrado
https://seniorhousingnews.com/2018/04/01/front-porch-going-big-amazon-echo-successful-pilot/
======
Corrado
My parents are getting older and I can see a "voice first" initiative making a
big difference in their lives. Heck, it's making a pretty big difference in my
life and I just use it for weather and turning the TV on/off.

